# DayZ - ganz besonderes Grafikproblem



## Munro22983 (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit ein paar Tagen hab ich mit DayZ angefangen. 
Nach unzähligen Guides (auch das hier bei PCGH) zur richtigen Grafikeinstellung per Konfig, Startbefehlen usw. hab ich immer noch ein Problem: 

Und zwar fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass beim Laufen beispielsweise im Wald, ein paar Meter vor mir das Gras oder Büsche nachgerendert werden. Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das nennen soll. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Mir wäre es egal, wenn das Terrain allgemein "schlechter" dargestellt wäre, wenn nur dieses nachploppen nicht wäre. Finde das ganz schlimm und einen Atmosphärenkiller!

Sagt mir bitte, dass das an der Alpha liegt und bei allen so ist. Ansonsten bitte ein paar Tipps für die Konfig oder die Einstellungen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (20. Februar 2015)

Alphastatus...... hab ich auch ab und an.... zusätzlich zu ein paar anderen Grafikeigenheiten.


----------



## trigger831 (20. Februar 2015)

Kann ich auch bestätigen. Wird sich irgendwann ja vielleicht mal ändern...


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Februar 2015)

DayZ hat erst vor wenigen Wochen den Renderer komplett umgestellt. Da ändert sich so häufig irgendwas.

Wenn es Kunst wäre, dann abstrakte... Mit Software Engineering hat das nicht soviel zu tun, was Bohemia da treibt.

Nicht umsonst ist es ein geflügeltes Wort unter DayZ Spielern sich gegenseitig mit Dean Hall in die Hölle zu wünschen...


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Februar 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> DayZ hat erst vor wenigen Wochen den Renderer komplett umgestellt. Da ändert sich so häufig irgendwas.
> 
> Wenn es Kunst wäre, dann abstrakte... Mit Software Engineering hat das nicht soviel zu tun, was Bohemia da treibt.
> 
> Nicht umsonst ist es ein geflügeltes Wort unter DayZ Spielern sich gegenseitig mit Dean Hall in die Hölle zu wünschen...



Die neue Engine soll aber doch erst im Laufe des 1 Halbjahres 2015 kommen und nicht schon vor ein paar Wochen ??


----------

